# Opteka MCH-25 Multi Carrier



## bholliman (Sep 17, 2013)

Anybody have any experience with this DSLR carrying system? I've been considering a Cotton Carrier, but saw this very similar set-up for 1/4 the cost. User reviews at Amazon are generally good, but wondering if any CR forum users have any experience or comments?

http://opteka.com/mch25.aspx

I have a Black Rapid Curve strap that I normally use for carrying my 6D. However for longer hikes having the camera bouncing against my hip can get kind of old. Also, if the hiking trails go through any brush or tight spaces, having a camera on my side allows it to drag. The chest mount seems to have some advantages.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 17, 2013)

It looks like a cotton carrier clone. Have not used it, so do not know how it will be. But for the use that you have mentioned have you thought about "capture clip"? It is definitely substantially more costly than the Opteka system, But the positive side you do not need to carry any extra harness for the capture clip system, your trekking/trailing backpack strap can second for that. I have used the capture clip system and I like it.


----------

